# My Jupiter 2 - Working Landing Gear



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Well, I finally have the landing gear working. I'll be putting a video in later today. I failed to mention in the video, that when my gear comes down (automatically) then I have to physically by hand pull the landing strut to locking position to be able to support the weight of the ship. I plan on shooting the inner workings of it at a later time. It is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but I hope you all will be a little impressed. I used resin footpads from the 16 inch lunar kit. I have attached the footpad to the poll using common ink pen springs to allow the pad to flex to the shape of the hull. There is a strait piece of metal (pin) that once the weight of the ship causes the spring to collapse, weight holds the pad and strut in place. Like the lunar instructions, I used pieces of flexible drinkings straws as the boot to cover the springs.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

My shaking handed video. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ummm ... states video is not available on my end.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Check it again later, it should be working. Takes Youtube 4 ever. LOL


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Working now. Looks VERY cool!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

TOO F'n COOL!!!

Looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very cool!
I thought i had read somewhere in a post that working retracting landing gear couldn't be done with this kit.
Looks like you proved them wrong! Outstanding work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that's pretty sweet !


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

pretty darn good considering the uer deck is there! 

Typical "AH" suggestions - Do the vid but remove the sound. can you slow it down about 1/2? The footpad doors were omitted and the footpads have taken their place. The way I thought it was until I watched the Derelict slow motion. Those doors are a real pain in this size to make work reliably. I decided to take my time on it and forget the time constraints of the contest.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow. Great job.:thumbsup: A little fine tuning on the fit and some cleanup and your good to go. Very cool.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

j2man
Congratulations. Amazing job! :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see a video of your "interior engeneering" running. 

Hey, I'm afraid I have to say that your skills as a filmmaker are inversely proportional to your skills as a modelmaker. :wave:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> j2man
> Congratulations. Amazing job! :thumbsup:
> Can't wait to see a video of your "interior engeneering" running.
> 
> Hey, I'm afraid I have to say that your skills as a filmmaker are inversely proportional to your skills as a modelmaker. :wave:


Yes did you feel like you were on a ride at an amusment park also LOL


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn dude, that works like a dream!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's interesting seeing this interpretation of the J2's landing gear operation. It was how I originally imagined it - the bottom of the footpads being the upper segment of the landing gear "door" opening. It was until I watched LiS on DVD and saw that the footpad doors slid aside, which looked even cooler if you could manage it on a home made model build.

It's very cool indeed - a bit fast, but still a terrific effort!

Bryan


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations....great work.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's very slick! Really nice work.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the "how I did it" video.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Gemini1999 said:


> It's interesting seeing this interpretation of the J2's landing gear operation. It was how I originally imagined it - the bottom of the footpads being the upper segment of the landing gear "door" opening. It was until I watched LiS on DVD and saw that the footpad doors slid aside, which looked even cooler if you could manage it on a home made model build.
> 
> It's very cool indeed - a bit fast, but still a terrific effort!
> 
> Bryan


Actually, its REAL EASY. I'll try n post photos of mine later.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is truelly AWESOME!!! I must see how this was accomplished!

MMM


----------

